# tial wastegate vacuum line using steel braided....



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

i want to use steel braided lines on my tial wastegate, anyone know the thread size on the ports?
example


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: tial wastegate vacuum line using steel braided.... (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

M10x1.0. I would bet that most people with non-silicon vacuum lines are using 1/8 NPT fittings as the two sizes are very close (ignoring the obvious NPT taper).


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i used the 1/8 npt fittings to -4an when i had this setup. wanna buy some fittings for it? i have a few left over


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Tial use an oversize banjo fitting, so to match the flow rate, I'd use -4 throughout. Some people use -3 lines but I don't feel that cuts the mustard.
Steel braided is a good idea if you're using the ATP manifold. Silicon rubber over that heat won't last, plus silicon lines 'balloon' a little before the target boost is achieved, which can cause a mild spike.

_Modified by kevhayward at 8:22 AM 4-30-2009_


_Modified by kevhayward at 8:22 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

1/4" stainless hard line flared 37 degrees for -4 fittings makes for a solid signal that you know will always be reliable. It looks clean as well.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah i will def do -4an... thanks for the help guys, if any of you have pictures of yours feel free to post them


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Thats hardcore right there.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VRpoweredA2)*

where are you getting the line and fittings for this i would like to do this on my setup, i just noticed one of my vacum lines was complety melted


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

jegs, summit etc...
okay now another question. any of you guys know the thread pitch for a greddy boost controller solenoid? i think the threads are 1/8 but not certain


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1241194066368)*


----------

